# Do you have an old Troybilt tiller?



## Horseyrider (Aug 8, 2010)

I do. I love this thing. It's thirty years old and still running pretty darn good. It was a huge financial deal for us, only a few years married, but we considered it an investment. We bought it and turned over a huge garden in southern Indiana clay soil, added loads of amenities, and used the tiller for cultivating. Of course, to add to the madness I planted over 100 tomato plants. (Omigosh, what was I _thinking?!?!_) You really can walk beside it and hold it with one hand while it works, it's so well balanced. 

We moved to a place where the soil is gorgeous black loam, and sometimes the tiller didn't get used for years. Yet every single time, it started up on the first or second pull.

The throttle isn't taching up the engine like it should and the reverse is gone, yet it still turns over the soil. I've wondered if I need to replace the tiller, yet I haven't yet seen anything comparable to the quality of those old Troybilts of the 70s and early 80s. We were dismayed to see them one time in Sears. It was red; but it wasn't the same machine at all. It looked like every other cheap junk thing out there.

We took this tiller to a local small engines guy about two years ago, and he put on new tines and gave her a tune up. He spoke reverently about these old ones. He agreed; the quality was extraordinary.

I really miss the old days of the exceptional customer service from their company. They encouraged people to work on their own machines, and encouraged you to call if you needed any help. They put out newsletters focusing on different owners, gardening advice, parts, and recipes. It looks like most of those people are gone now and I believe the company was sold.

Anybody else have one? Is it still running? What are your challenges with it?


----------



## oth47 (Jan 11, 2008)

I can't say about the old ones,but I will never buy anything labeled Troy-bilt again.I fell for the crap they show on tv and bought one about 10 yrs ago.Worse than worthless for busting sod.If you have a garden spot you've worked up for 20 years they're a dandy cultivator,they'll do the same job as a $2 hoe from a flea market.And that bs about composting corn stalks is exactly that,bs..you'll end up with a ball of cornstalks bigger than the tiller wrapped around the tines.Your money won't be any further down the drain if you send it to me rather than TB.At least I'd use the money for good purposes,TB will use your money to make more lying commercials.I hope no one ever buys from them again.


----------



## longshadowfarms (Nov 27, 2002)

We inherited one a few yrs ago from an old family friend (as in 98 yrs old). It had not been run in at least 10 yrs at that point so we sent it to the local tractor repair guy for a tune up before it came and it has run like a charm since. We even hauled it from NY to Alaska last yr and there was a LOT of stuff that didn't make the "moving" cut!


----------



## majik (Feb 23, 2005)

We've got a "medium old" one. It's red, but was built with a Briggs and Stratton engine. I'm guessing it's 20+ years old (it came with our house when we bought it as an extra side deal). We LOVE it. It has been used and abused and this year it finally demanded some attention when the shear pin went. We took it to the small engine repair in the neighbourhood and it got an overhaul - new tubes in the tires, carbs cleaned, new shear pin. Got it back and used it to break sod this weekend for a new fruit treee spot. Love it, love it, love it. And you really can walk beside it and hold it with one hand. I can't imagine doing without it, or having to replace it.


----------



## MELOC (Sep 26, 2005)

i've got one that blew up after 25 years of great service to my family. it started on the second pull, after being in storage all winter, and never missed a beat. the only issue i ever had was that the carb would vibrate loose once a year and one of the bolts was difficult to get to. the big downside is that is it next to impossible to find a replacement engine. all of the retrofit kits listed for sale are for models just a couple years newer than mine. so i have decided to rebuild the engine no matter what the cost.


----------



## grayrecliner (Jul 13, 2007)

Bought my Troybilt Junior in 1985 and think I paid like $400 at the time (which was alot). It has been/still is a workhorse. Minimal repairs over the years and has always started so easy. Broke sod with it, tilled in corn stubble, etc. No regrets. If it dies, not sure what I'd replace it with.


----------



## heavyrebel (Oct 6, 2010)

My parents bought one in I gues, 82 or so. I remember it being a BIG BIG deal. HUGELY expensive for us. We drove 2 hours to St. Louis to look at them, drove back a week later and bought it. Man, you would have thought they had bought a New, 4x4 truck with a PTO and a 3 point. That thing made such short work of our rather large garden. We had been using a 1960's or so Craftsman until then and THAT thing would rip your arms out. It had become one of my jobs to till and cultivate at this time (I think Iwas 7 or so). I HATED the Yellow Monster...thats Big, Red, Shiney Troy was my new best friend. 

When I was looking for a riding mower I almost bought a Troy Built, based on my childhood memories,...then I looked at the parts and fasteners...very disapointing. Went to our local farm store and bought a little JD...that is nice, too.


----------



## Pamela (May 10, 2002)

We bought one in 1983. Love it. Only used it a few years and it has since sat in the shed. Nothing wrong with it at all, just have had raised beds for most of the years. We have hauled it every where we have moved also...


----------



## bluesky (Mar 22, 2008)

We've got one from the early 70s that's been a true workhorse up until this spring when the engine blew. I forget what DH said broke but it can't be fixed. He says it's shattered into little pieces on the inside. Anyway, he's going to replace the engine rather than buy a shoddy new tiller.


----------



## kbshorts (Dec 6, 2005)

I have one too, just like Bluesky's. What a great piece of equipment. I bought mine used and it came with a generator attachment, I can't recall how many power failures that little thing has gotten us through. Cherish it and maintain it, it will last forever and you can't replace it today. My TB tiller and same vintage Gravely are my two best pieces of equipment.

KB


----------



## ronbre (Apr 26, 2009)

ours was new in 2002 when we had our housefire we bought it


----------



## WeaverRose (Jun 29, 2007)

We have an older, big model TB, and it worked fine for 2 seasons (bought it used).
Then it quit, won't start, and the small engine repair guy says the engine is shot. Says a new engine would run over $200. Don't know what to do, really love using it but he also said it's impossible to get replacement parts, so maybe he's talking new engine? But which one?


----------



## EDDIE BUCK (Jul 17, 2005)

I have the old Garden Way Troy-Bilt Horse 8 hp Kohler engine.Bought it in the early eighties.Never had a problem other than the pull cord broke once,thats it.I still tend a few rows with it, and use it to till between my grown corn to plant cover crops.


----------



## SueMc (Jan 10, 2010)

We have a TB pony thats about 30 yrs. old and have never had a problem with it. We bought a great big used pto one that is pulled by our tractor. It does a fast job with our big garden but still need the TB for the work between rows.
The only thing I don't like the TB is that it will take off without me if I have it set too deep when I hit hard area.


----------



## plowjockey (Aug 18, 2008)

The Garden Way Company, originally built "Troy-bilt" tillers, to "last forever", which they seem to do. Garden Way went bankrupt - go figure.

We have a '80 Pony. Paid $200 for it at an auction, not even knowing if it ran (pull rope was missing). Fortunately it runs great and starts with one pull. Leaks a little bit of oil. It has electric start, but only works so-so and i don't have time to restore the starter.

MTD now owns the "troy-bilt" name (and factory) and still builds the same Horse and Pony models, that are similar to the originals. The other "Troy-bilt" models are of lesser quality and price. Riding mowers, string trimmers, etc, just have the name on them and are not necessarily high, or even good quality. Garden Way only made tillers (Horse and Pony), when they were in business.

One tiller habit, which I cannot ever understand, ruined a lot of great Troy-bilts. That habit is those who leave their tillers, sitting next to the garden, usually uncovered, YEAR ROUND! *WHEN IS THIS A GOOD IDEA!* I won't leave my Pony sitting out - overnight.

They still command high prices for good reason.


----------



## sugarspinner (May 12, 2002)

We have one of the original TB Horse models, with a Kohler engine. Love it. Actually, we have two, but the other one is "just for parts" in case we have problems because they are so hard to come by. Wonderful machines.


----------



## Beeman (Dec 29, 2002)

The Troy Bilt..it's a love hate relationship that only a Troy Bilt owner understands. If or when you have soft loamy soil you look like the guy in the commercial. If you have rocks or are trying to break new ground you would make a good funny home video. Only a Troy Bilt oner that's experienced it would understand. We've had ours over 25 years and it's still going strong. Unfortunately now replacement parts can be a problem and of course the replacement might be junk.
We've got a Garden Way cart also, it's also about 25yo.


----------



## MOgal (Jul 27, 2002)

We bought our electric start Horse in '97 at an auction. We've since found out it was built in '88. DH did a complete overhaul when we first got it with the owner's manual and customer support as guides but I took it to a professional last spring after mice chewed the insulation on some wires. Including labor, my cost was just under $90 and it runs like new. The man who did the work said that there were several engines that could replace the original with little cost and it would run another 22 years. 

We also found Garden Way carts at auctions--the large as well as the small. I used the large one today to pick apples because it will hold more boxes and baskets than the small one but both get regular use. Love those two carts!


----------



## Horseyrider (Aug 8, 2010)

Yes, I have a Garden Way cart, too. Still going great, and about 25 years old. 

*sigh*


----------



## bradc (Aug 14, 2010)

My dad has a troy built he bought 30 years ago. He has always had close to an acre of garden and used this tiller to maintain it. He replaced the engine once, and it has a few other small problems, but it works great. Usually I borrow it instead of using my rear tine craftsman because it works so much better.


----------



## BrightBay (Aug 6, 2008)

I bought a troybilt horse off craigslist for $400 a few years ago. Love it, but right now it's sitting waiting on my son to rebuild the carb. It's an amazing machine though. How can I find out how old it is?


----------



## tyusclan (Jan 1, 2005)

My dad bought one new around 87-88. He used that thing hard and heavy for years. The intake loosened and he didn't see it for a while, which let trash in and scarred the piston and cylinder. If it hadn't been for that it'd probably still be running.

You can see the difference in quality between his and the new "Troy-bilt" (MTD) tillers today. You can buy one cheaper today than he got that one in the late 80s.


----------



## plowjockey (Aug 18, 2008)

BrightBay said:


> I bought a troybilt horse off craigslist for $400 a few years ago. Love it, but right now it's sitting waiting on my son to rebuild the carb. It's an amazing machine though. How can I find out how old it is?


There is a Yahoo group "troybilttillerclub", that has information on how to identify year, by serial number. This is a good group that can answer most questions about the older Troy-bilt tillers. 

A reasonably good source of parts, also.


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

Bought a new Pony in 1980 (maybe '81). I've had to have the tines replaced and put a bumper on it. I love it as much now as I did then.


----------



## allen petri (Jun 10, 2020)

Horseyrider said:


> I do. I love this thing. It's thirty years old and still running pretty darn good. It was a huge financial deal for us, only a few years married, but we considered it an investment. We bought it and turned over a huge garden in southern Indiana clay soil, added loads of amenities, and used the tiller for cultivating. Of course, to add to the madness I planted over 100 tomato plants. (Omigosh, what was I _thinking?!?!_) You really can walk beside it and hold it with one hand while it works, it's so well balanced.
> 
> We moved to a place where the soil is gorgeous black loam, and sometimes the tiller didn't get used for years. Yet every single time, it started up on the first or second pull.
> 
> ...





Horseyrider said:


> Yes, I have a Garden Way cart, too. Still going great, and about 25 years old.
> 
> *sigh*





plowjockey said:


> The Garden Way Company, originally built "Troy-bilt" tillers, to "last forever", which they seem to do. Garden Way went bankrupt - go figure.
> 
> We have a '80 Pony. Paid $200 for it at an auction, not even knowing if it ran (pull rope was missing). Fortunately it runs great and starts with one pull. Leaks a little bit of oil. It has electric start, but only works so-so and i don't have time to restore the starter.
> 
> ...


sir anyone know where i can get a rim for my Econo-horse Model 15010 the rim is 13x5.00x6 and it has to have a 1" hole for the axle, the guy at troy-built said now days everything is 3/4 " please ley me know


----------



## allen petri (Jun 10, 2020)

sugarspinner said:


> We have one of the original TB Horse models, with a Kohler engine. Love it. Actually, we have two, but the other one is "just for parts" in case we have problems because they are so hard to come by. Wonderful machines.


sir would you have a extra rim 13x5x6 with a 1 " axle hole in center , that is all i need for mine, looks and runs like new, but need a rim bad, please let me know


----------



## wkndwrnch (Oct 7, 2012)

WeaverRose said:


> We have an older, big model TB, and it worked fine for 2 seasons (bought it used).
> Then it quit, won't start, and the small engine repair guy says the engine is shot. Says a new engine would run over $200. Don't know what to do, really love using it but he also said it's impossible to get replacement parts, so maybe he's talking new engine? But which one?


My TB tiller engine Tecumseh I believe,became too expensive to repair. I replaced with a new Predator engine,fit right on the TB tiller.


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

I had a Tuffy TB in the 90. It was too small for my 100ft sq, and the engine finally quit. I replaced that with a HF engine, the blue ones. That worked until the trans went and that was the end of it. I bought a 88 Pony last year. I paid $175 for it. Ive paid $50 since as it wouldnt stay running. Friend fixed it easily, but couldnt get the govoner to kick in. It ran great tho. But I was using it the other day, in INTENSE dust. I didnt notice it when it fell and ZI went around 80ft down and back before I saw the metal tube that goes from the air filter to the carb. I stopped it, glued the ends of the pipe with flex seal and put it back on. I let it set a day then used it again. It ran around 100ft and died. From on, it has started great, then when i engage it, it dies. Im going to take it back to the friend who fixed it.


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

Wheel AKA rim.
*THIS PART IS RARELY ORDERED*

Please call us at 866-243-2721 or talk with us by sending us more information. We want to verify availability before placing your order.


Here you go on the rim you need but as pasted call the number and talk to them.


Al


----------



## fishhead (Jul 19, 2006)

I'm not sure how old my Troy Built is but it could be 20-30 years old. It's a Pony model 21A.....

I laughed when I read the Beeman's post above about breaking sod. I'd seen videos of someone tilling with a Troy Built so I figured that my thin sod in sandy soil would be almost effortless. It nearly pulled me off my feet and had me running behind with little chance of catching up.  

I learned that a person needs to start with the shallowest setting and make several passes at each deeper setting. I also learned that if it does grab just let go and it will tip forward and stop moving. This spring I opened up 900' of new garden and tilled it 15-20 times to bring the quack grass roots to the surface. As I walked along side of the tiller whenever it hit roots that I missed I would quickly tip the tiller forward and lift the tins out of the ground. That seemed to work pretty good with no letting go and no trying to chase it.


----------



## Adam Belcher (Jul 16, 2014)

Seems like the newer machines aren't made like these. A family member just repowered one with a predator engine and the swap was very easy and has worked great.


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

My DDIL wanted a garden in what had been pasture. I took my Tuffy TB, and made 6 passes on each lap? lowering the depth guage a notch each time. Id go down 80ft as it was, come back in the same place, lower it a notch, go done come back, lower it a nothc, 6 times before starting a new stretch. Took all afternoon but I got it done around 40 X 80


----------



## allen petri (Jun 10, 2020)

tyusclan said:


> My dad bought one new around 87-88. He used that thing hard and heavy for years. The intake loosened and he didn't see it for a while, which let trash in and scarred the piston and cylinder. If it hadn't been for that it'd probably still be running.
> 
> You can see the difference in quality between his and the new "Troy-bilt" (MTD) tillers today. You can buy one cheaper today than he got that one in the late 80s.


do you still have the old one, and do you sell parts , i need two rims for mine 13x5x6 with a 1" hole to fit axle , please let me know


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

I had hoped to buy a horse TB at the sale, and did indeed buy one. But it was junk. One of the wheel rims was shot, and the lever that extends down to the engine, that ends in a yoke that raises and lowers the engine would be stuck, and those 2 pins the slide on the engine would be frozen to the pins. It being cast, I didnt feel like beating very hard on it, so took it back. Ive seen that on a few horse models ive seen at the sale. The engine mounts would alwaus be froze up on the pins.


----------



## blanket (May 28, 2013)

I have a 1978 Jr. that I use for garden cultivating. Just replaced original Tecumseh motor with a Honda this year. Has been great


----------



## Fire-Man (Apr 30, 2005)

I bought this one of Craigslist some years back for $300 and had it cranked a few minutes after I got home. I used it for several years, it don't get used much now.


----------

